# Now is the time to really pray for Jim Francis



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen Jim twice in the last week and will be going up again on Sunday. His condition is deteriorating rapidly now and he does not have much longer to live...probably just days. He sleeps most of the time now...and is eating almost nothing. His body has begun the shut down process IMHO.

Now is the time for max prayers and cards.

I'm really going to miss a great friend.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,

This is very sad news. I remember when a lot of us from the old "Southern Cal Gang" were invited to Jim and Becky's home for lunch one Saturday to view Jim's new narrow gauge, raised bed layout. He was very proud of that project as he should have been and what a great meal we had hosted by Becky. I'll always remember the great e-cards they sent at Christmas, to our family. Our thoughts and prayers are with Jim and Becky at this very difficult time.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Indeed sad. Perhaps we can send him a little joy in his last days. Why not each of run a train in his honow and post photos. 

Stan


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will miss Jim also, he was a great guy on Chat and shared many of the same interests as I. He is a great guy, and if you never spoke to him, you missed out. 

Chris


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Mike... We're staying in touch with Becky during this rough time...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes it is a real sad time.....I think often of the first time I met him at THE LIVING DESERT MUSEUM in Palm Desert. What a great time we had that day 


JJ


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Our prayers are with Jim and Becky.

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts are also with Jim and Becky. Jim will be missed by many here and elsewhere!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Our prayers and thoughts are with Jim and Becky. We also will miss a great person we met on here.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that sucks. A family friend was in great health until she fell this spring (which lead to them finding a "small" tumor)... now she's in about the same shape as Jim.... scary how things can go to crap in such a hurry. 

Always, always, always treat your time with good friends like it is going to be the last time you ever see them, because someday it WILL be.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike 
I'm very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dear Jim has handed his ticket to the Conductor and the ticket punch is posed ready to go on word from The Dispatcher above... 
It's his friends and loved ones that need our prayers now.... 

Food would just let him feel his failing organ's pain, my father too stopped eating just before The Great Dispatcher called his number. Hospice removed the guilt I felt when I couldn't get him to eat (as if I failed the Family), that's when I learned to pray for those left behind.... 

Remember the good times and you'll keep his Spirit alive. 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

My prayers are with Jim and his family. Regal


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a note from Becky. Jim passed away this morning at 0930. I am really going to miss him. He was a long time buddy...someone I chatted with most nights on MLS chat...one of our regulars...and a great guy and super modeler.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Man this just fits the times too








Now it's friends that will slip away. Last night my best little furry buddy left us. Less than 2 weeks ago it was my Mother in Law. 5 Monthes ago it was My wife's fuzzy buddy. 19 monthes before that, My mother. This is just too much loss way too quickly







I never personally met Jim, but talked to him alot here on the forum in Chat. He was a good friend and one of the 3 "Regulars" in the nightly chat over all these years. It must be hard for Becky to watch him slip away. Sounds like my mother in law all over again. Our prayers go out from us here in Possum Snout to Jim and Becky plus their Family. Mikey is a good friend too and what he's done for the Frances's is way above the bar of good friends. I can only hope it'll be a peaceful passing. He has, is and will always be missed here on the forum. Esp in the nightly Chat.

Rocky


----------

